# U.S. University Clubs (Princeton Club, Cornell Club, etc) - a summary



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

One of the interesting things about living in or near a big city like NY is the number of university clubs around town and all the events they have, along with meeting space, dining facilities, etc.

I just wanted to throw this out there to see who has become a member of one of these, what your your experiences are, etc.

Here are a few of my observations. First, I am a member of a university club in the city. I didn't go to the school, but qualified because I went to one of their affiliate schools.

1. They offer great private meeting space and eating in the city. I work from home and obviously don't want to bring clients here, so the club is a very good place to meet them for business, meals, etc.

2. They have lots of networking events, social events, etc., with many of the clubs opening them up to members of other clubs.

3. (one of the best benefits) When traveling, you can stay at other clubs in your home club's network. I think my club has 40 or so affiliate clubs around the US and around the world - maybe more. I have stayed at a few, and it beats big generic hotels by a mile.

4. The cost isn't too bad. Some clubs publicize their dues, and others will only disclose them after they decide to accept you. It depends on your age and if you live near the city or far away, but someone in their 30s who lives near the club might pay between $1,100 to $1,600 per year - maybe more but certainly not less (depends on the club). If you're younger, it can be a lot less.

*One big misconception is that you need to have gone to the school to be a member. * For some, this is true. For other clubs, there are non-alumni classes of membership. As a non-alumni member, I have never felt like a second class citizen, for what it's worth.

I know not everyone has $1,500 to spend every year on club dues, but I have enjoyed my experiences, and think that it has helped me tremendously with clients who are impressed by having access to a nice quiet place in a big and confusing city.

Anyway, just wondering what other peoples' experiences are.

As I said, I have nothing but good things to say about the "club scene", but some people react with vicious irrational hated when I mention it...

Here are few links to those that seem to have non-alumni categories of membership:
https://www.princetonclub.com/
https://www.cornellclubnyc.com/
https://www.williamsclub.org/

Here are a few which have more limited criteria for membership - some non-alumni may be eligible, but it is quite limited:
https://www.columbiaclub.org/
https://www.hcny.com/
https://www.yaleclubnyc.org/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

As I travel frequently (probably 250 days a year) the reciprocal rights of a club make memberships valuable to me. Just like your need for a place to meet outside of your home as you work at home, I use that while I'm traveling. It can be very helpful. I find that the staff turnover less at the clubs compared to a hotel. When traveling it can be very nice to have a place that they remember you. 

In some countries associations are very important and can assist in advancing business relationships. I have had courtesies extended to me because of memberships that were vastly helpful.

University club memberships can be bit difficult though. Some people take offense if they aren't alumni so I am slow to use them in the states. If you aren't alumni but a member of a club some see that as dishonest. 

The effect of a club is also age specific. Meeting with investors or bankers at a club is great. It is a turnoff if I am meeting with college students or founders of companies for venture capital consideration. The later feel very uncomfortable in clubs.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree that the reciprocity is a major benefit.

I have never felt that I was being treated as a 2nd class citizen at another school's club simply because I was not an alumnus of that school. I was kind of expecting it a bit, but in fact it never materialized. It could be that there is so much interchange between the clubs that it simply doesn't come up.

Similarly, I have never felt at all looked down on at my own club because I went to an affiliate school rather than the club's school itself. Quite the opposite in fact. When I talked to the membership manager, he was very interested in learning what drew affiliate members in and wanted me to help him set up closer relations with my school. 

Considering the social networks and facilities you get access to, it really is pretty good deal.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

The Harvard Club of Boston Downtown Clubhouse is open to Non-Harvard affiliates.  

Not only that, but jackets and ties are no longer required in the Dining Room in the Main Clubhouse.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Bogdanoff said:


> The Harvard Club of Boston Downtown Clubhouse is open to Non-Harvard affiliates.
> 
> Not only that, but jackets and ties are no longer required in the Dining Room in the Main Clubhouse.


I believe they changed the dress code about 2 years ago if I remember correctly, and the Harvard Club has had reciprocity with other clubs for substantially longer than that.

If not enough Harvard alumni are joining, then these institutions have no choice but to engage in reciprocal arrangements to be able to pay the bills. I would wager that only a small percentage of Harvard alumni join.

The last time I stayed at the Harvard Club on Commonwealth Ave. it was virtually deserted. I think there were 2 other guests. I remember wandering the empty, darkened halls and hearing nothing but the hissing and pinging of steam pipes.

The only way these clubs can restore themselves to true alumni-only clubs is by getting enough alumni to join to make it sustainable without reciprocal arrangements, or you could get on the board and try to force changes to the bylaws.

But it seems unlikely that the clubs will become all-alumni again, especially since the main draw for alumni that do join is the opportunity to use reciprocal clubs in other cities.

I'm not aware of a single university club that doesn't have reciprocity agreements of some sort. The dropping of the dress code is regrettable and inexplicable, but the reciprocity shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Acacian said:


> I believe they changed the dress code about 2 years ago if I remember correctly, and the Harvard Club has had reciprocity with other clubs for substantially longer than that.


I was not talking about reciprocity. HC allows non-Harvard affiliates become 'members' of the Downtown Harvard Club of Boston.



> *Harvard Affiliates: Join as a Full Member *
> 
> *Other Schools & Colleges: Join Our Downtown Club*


https://www.harvardclub.com/


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Acacian said:


> The dropping of the dress code is regrettable and inexplicable, but the reciprocity shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone.


First they let ruffians shun jacket and tie in the college dining halls. Now the ruffians have taken over the alumni club.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Bogdanoff said:


> I was not talking about reciprocity. HC allows non-Harvard affiliates become 'members' of the Downtown Harvard Club of Boston.
> https://www.harvardclub.com/


Aaah, my mistake. That is *very* new.

It looks like ANYONE can join! They're even running a promo with reduced fees for "Bentley College, Brown University, Suffolk University, & Latina Entrepreneur Business Summit Attendees".

That goes way beyond anything I've ever seen in terms of opening a university club to non-alumni. Wow.


----------



## jsq (Jun 25, 2007)

*very good info, thank you*

nice summary, thank you,
jeff


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

If they had a nicer tie, I might be tempted...!


----------

